# Shelby In Tipp City Ohio



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2016)

I couldn't get the link to work but here's a pic 175   Dayton CL maybe someone else can link it


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 12, 2016)

Could not find it on CLASSICS. How did you find it?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxclassics (Jul 12, 2016)

Should have been Craigslist

Sent from my QMV7B using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2016)

Yes Dayton craigslist


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2016)

You should not have posted this...that's in my neck of the woods!


----------



## partsguy (Jul 12, 2016)

Thanks for the tip, I'll have to look at this.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 12, 2016)

Cool hope it works out for ya , I try and post the local stuff thinking maybe someone on here might grab them


----------



## partsguy (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm not quite feeling it with this one. BUT...there's lots of locals who would buy it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Jul 18, 2016)

reduced to 125 now


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 17, 2016)

I'm going to tipp city next weekend for the trans am show so  might get this one myself if still there seems like a fair price


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 17, 2016)

Hey Ron

Check that fork pretty close, looks bent back a fair bit.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Aug 17, 2016)

Ok will do thanks


----------

